# Haunt in Bucks County burns down



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Just saw this on the news. Haunt was located at Phoenix Swim Club at 301 West Bristol Road in Lower Southampton. I think it may be Valley of Fear

Here is the link:

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8766253

This really sad news, my heart goes out them.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How sad. Best luck to a quick rebuild.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad no one was injured. So sorry to hear of this fire.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I saw the story this morning as well... just heartbreaking :/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sad news, but they say they'll still be opening on time in September.


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, wow. I grew up in Bucks County. How heartbreaking  I hope they can rebuild quickly.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Fire Marshal's nightmare........


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

*Haunted attraction burns down *

Linky

Sad story here, so close to Halloween and all. Started by a spark and spread like mad. Guess it was a good thing no one was in the haunt as a patron if the fire could spread so fast.

Haunt was in Bucks County swim club in PA.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I like to think fire retardant materials and treatments are the norm. This story reads like the place was made of wicker and matchstick heads. Not a good endorsement of the safety standards in the area. I second the point of glad that no one was injured.


----------

